
Kinect Confirmed As Fastest-Selling Consumer Electronics Device - ankimal
http://community.guinnessworldrecords.com/_Kinect-Confirmed-As-Fastest-Selling-Consumer-Electronics-Device/blog/3376939/7691.html
======
AndreSegers
That is super impressive. I would have never expected Microsoft would be able
to breath new life into the 360 this late in the generation.

